# Baby goat can't use his back legs?



## Sophiejane1011

Hi, I have a new baby goat that was born on the 18th of September 2014 and is around 5 days old as I write this. He was the first triplet and the only surviving triplet of the birth and nearly died at birth from hypothermia however I quickly intervened and saved him. He spends his nights indoors and days outdoors with his mother, however, I have to milk his mother and bottle feed him as due to the fact he is unable to stand properly he can't nurse off his mother. His two back legs are stiff and seem to be unable to bend, I've had five years of experience with goats and the only health problems I've come across are a couple of stillborn kids and one case of goiter. I have never seen anything like this, I don't think that it's white muscle disease because he doesn't really seem to be in any pain and is otherwise healthy - bright, alert, always hungry and very vocal. He is strong on his front legs which appear normal and he always tries to stand up and gets very frustrated after many failed attempts to do so. It is upsetting watching him stumble around in circles because he literally can't lift his back end off the ground. He has feeling in his back legs though and he does make slight movements in his back legs and tail, however, they aren't as strong as normal, I think this might have something to do with him being crammed in the womb with his two sisters which didn't make it, or he could have been stuck as I wasn't present at the birth - I need urgent help!!


----------



## Tenacross

The standard advise is to give him .5cc of BoSe and a Vit E gel cap squirted in his mouth. Kids almost always get over this and end up normal if they get enough to eat. I had several and I help them nurse their own mother every 4-6 hours by helping/holding them up. I believe the practice of standing with help, helps them get stronger faster.


----------



## happybleats

I agree with BoSe...1/4 cc sub Q it certainly wont hurt and could help...I would also add a squirt of extra Vit E from a gel cap...


----------



## Jessica84

I agree. I had triplets born on the 19 and they all had goofy back legs. Have them all a shot of Bose that day and yesterday they finally are looking normal. I do also agree with helping them out. Just keep picking him up and try and help him stand.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, give Bo-se.

Hold the kid up on it's feet and allow to try to work those muscles to get stronger, allow the baby to bare weight on them, even if it is just a little bit.
Try to get the kid to walk. May take 2 people.
Gently bend and move the legs, do not force if it hurts, so don't over do the bending.

Do this daily, even do it for short periods of time throughout the day.

Or make a comfortable strap hoist like contraption, oh for the life of me I can't remember what it is is called, to allow the kid to stand for short periods supervised.


----------



## Sophiejane1011

Thank you for all your help, we ended up taking him to the vet today however the vet said that there was nothing he could do, an that the possible causes were contracted tendons and arthritis or a virus or CAE (which CAE or caprine arthritis encephalitis probably isn't the case here) anyway he had to get put down  I was with him when he died, the whole family was crying especially me, we buried him and he will always be remembered as a special little boy who was so determined to walk and live :'( <3


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

Contracted tendons only needed time to loosen, I do not agree with it was CAE, it doesn't happen to kids that young.


----------



## nancy d

It is time to change vets. He/she obviously does not raise goats or know enough about them.
Yes contracted tendons, weak legs or hocks bent the wrong way ALWAYS straighten out on their own, sometimes even without BoSe.
I had one little girl early this year who was dragging her rear for almost a week & she had BoSe on day 1 and another dose a few days later.
This also applies to feet that are knuckled under.

eta I don't usually respond to after the fact but in this case felt it was needed.
If any of you runs across a case like this the kid will be fine & will thrive.


----------



## Jessica84

I agree with nancy. Till last year I never even had Bose and they all came out of their leg issues. But I have noticed Bose makes it happen faster. 
But I am so very sorry for your loss 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats

Nancy is right..I too wondered why the vet would suggest putting the kid down...Please find a new vet that has some knowledge of goats or at the very least is willing to research before putting a family through that kind of heart ache.

((HUGS))


----------



## nancy d

The only time we put a kid down was when he came down with Floppy Kid. He had traumatic birth.
Treated him for FKS & brought him out of it. A few weeks later he came down with it again, very lethargic & unable to get up. Nobody else had flies on them.

Generally speaking, if a kid can get to the teat & has good suck reflex he will make it, even if his legs aren't working properly at first.


----------



## Sophiejane1011

Thank you everyone for your support, it is much appreciated  t least know we'll know what to do in the future if this ever happens again


----------



## happybleats

Every story with our goats is a learning experiance..not all are pleasant...

Best wishes


----------



## luvmywaggintails

This little boer/Nubian cross guy was a triplet born with weak legs. Kept him in the house for several days, bottle feeding him and letting him get around. With help his legs got stronger and he was able to walk on his own. The diaper wasn't the easiest thing to keep on him though.


----------



## nancy d

Luvmywaggintails that first pic is exactly how my little girl was.


----------



## toth boer goats

I had a boer kid, a long time ago only weight 1.5 lb's at birth. Very tiny and very weak. Her siblings were of normal birthing size.

She was give a small Bo-Se shot, nutradrench, I put a heat lamp out for her. I left her out with momma and went out every couple of hours and actually held her up to momma's teat. She latched on and was a fighter just couldn't get around at all, weak on all four legs. I did brace her legs, so they were more supported. But to where if she could get up and lay down when needed, if she was to do on her own.
Gave nutradrench daily. I massaged and held her up, trying to get her to use her own weight to support and build muscle needed to stand up.
After a few days, she was getting stronger and able to bare some weight on her legs, but, I had to support her or she would fall. After a solid 1 week, I went out and she was hobbling around on her own. I even seen her head to momma's teat. "Yes"!!! I was so relieved. So tired, but she was improving. 

The weather was good that day, so I decided to let her, momma and siblings out and about, she had a rough go.
I constantly monitored her, so when she had a problem or needed to nurse throughout the day, I helped her.
She was working her legs, dragging a bit, but getting around. I then stopped daily nutradrench. 

We called her "Squishy, LOL, she never grew right, but was healthy and happy, she went to a good pet home at 3 months old.


----------



## luvmywaggintails

nancy d said:


> Luvmywaggintails that first pic is exactly how my little girl was.


 And the reason he was on the carpet is that he wasn't sliding all over the place when he was trying to move like when he was on straw bedding. Several times a day I would just hold him up so that he could put weight on his legs and strengthen them.


----------



## Sophiejane1011

Yes, that second photo especially is how our baby's back legs looked, except he always laid on top of them and they often crossed over  they were stiff and couldn't bend, which was ways very frustrating as he was so determined to stand


----------



## toth boer goats

Some are that weak, but with Bo-se a lot of work and time, they can pull through. 
It does seem hopeless, I know the feeling, if it ever happens again, please come to us for advice we will help you. :hug:


----------



## DoubleT66

*Not using Rear legs*

Bumping this thread because I have the same issue, we have a male kid that was the only surviving twin. His back legs are stiff and he won't use them. We have given the BoSe and it has been a week know. He is very strong and gets around on his two front legs dragging his hind legs but he cannot get up or get down. My question is will he get over this and low long will it take??


----------



## ksalvagno

This is an old thread from 2014. You will want to start your own thread. You may want to consult a vet since it sounds like there is more going on than just a selenium deficiency.


----------



## happybleats

Double T66 ..will you start your own thread so your needs dont get lost in this old post..we would like to try and help your Buckling,


----------



## Goatromance

Sophiejane1011 said:


> Thank you for all your help, we ended up taking him to the vet today however the vet said that there was nothing he could do, an that the possible causes were contracted tendons and arthritis or a virus or CAE (which CAE or caprine arthritis encephalitis probably isn't the case here) anyway he had to get put down  I was with him when he died, the whole family was crying especially me, we buried him and he will always be remembered as a special little boy who was so determined to walk and live :'( <3


You just buried food like that 😔


----------



## Tanya

@Goatromance I cannot tell where you are from, but I do not think your response was very appropriate. It is hard enough to help those given creatures, but after a long hard fight, euthanasia is a last resort. Besides, a human or animal cannot consume contaminated meat once an animal has been put chemically to sleep.

But, I would like to know where you are from and what your recourses are for sick animals?


----------



## Tanya

@SophieJane10111

I am so sorry that the little one never recovered for you.


----------

